# AC compressor question



## Eanderson (Jul 13, 2017)

I have a 2009 nissan altima. I have replaced the compressor in the vehicle about 3 years ago. The freon level is good and no leaks. The compressor does not come on after it sits in warm weather. I do not think it needs to have a washer removed. The compress will not start when the car is started so I disconnected the power to it. Then I start the car and turn on the max AC. If I plug it in the compressor starts. If i have it plugged in when I start the car the compressor will not engage. Bad compressor, relay, or off the wall weird random part.


----------



## caribconsult (Jul 9, 2017)

Have you checked the action of the compressor clutch? It's mounted within the pulley that the serpentine belt turns, and it is magnetic...apply 12vDC to the lead and the the clutch engages and the compressor turns. The Altimas from 2002-6 have had clutch issues. The clutch will slip, not fully engage, and the compressor will not turn=no cold air. Watch the clutch while someone turns the A/C on and off and you should see the center plate inside the pulley (which is attached to the compressor shaft) engage and spin. If it turns sporadically or just seems to jump around but not turn, you have a bad clutch.


----------

